# Trinity D3.5 brushed question



## misplacedtexan (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone know how many turns the D3.5 has? The end bell has a "98" stamped in to it. Want to make sure I get the gearing right for my grandson's rc10t3. Any help is appreciated greatly!
By the way, anyone have any stand up brushes they could part with?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

misplacedtexan said:


> Does anyone know how many turns the D3.5 has? The end bell has a "98" stamped in to it. Want to make sure I get the gearing right for my grandson's rc10t3. Any help is appreciated greatly!


The Brushed Motor D3.5s came in a range of turns. I have had some ranging from 10 to 16 and I believe there may have been lower that that available. If you are lucky, it will be marked on the armature. If not, gear it like you would a 8-turn motor to start and see what the temperatures are and how fast it goes.


----------



## G-Force (Oct 25, 2009)

misplacedtexan said:


> Does anyone know how many turns the D3.5 has? The end bell has a "98" stamped in to it. Want to make sure I get the gearing right for my grandson's rc10t3. Any help is appreciated greatly!





ta_man said:


> The Brushed Motor D3.5s came in a range of turns. I have had some ranging from 10 to 16 and I believe there may have been lower that that available. If you are lucky, it will be marked on the armature. If not, gear it like you would a 8-turn motor to start and see what the temperatures are and how fast it goes.



Pull the motor apart and count as many winds as you can on 1 pole of the armature, that should give you a good starting point.


----------



## misplacedtexan (Jun 23, 2013)

Here are some pics. Terminal at the comm has 3 wires.


----------



## misplacedtexan (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who are trying to help!

MPT


----------



## G-Force (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## misplacedtexan (Jun 23, 2013)

G-Force said:


>


Thank you so much for giving me a starting point/formula to work with!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Actually, it looks to me more like 4 strands than three.

It isn't really feasible to try and count wires and divide by 3 (or 4) on a multi-strand armature like that because so many wires will be hidden in lower layers.

I will say this: winders don't bother using 3 or (or 4) strands on armatures unless they are very low turn count (I've seen 8X5: 8 turn quint, and 10X4: 10 quad, but I have never seen a 16 or 17 quad wind). So just from 10 years of experience with brushed motors, I'd say that armature is not likely to be any more than 11 or 12 turns and could be much less. Start with a 10 tooth pinion and 87 spur and make sure the ESC you are using has no motor limit or you will likely smoke it. Also, when you put the motor back together set the timing to around 6 degrees to start with.


----------

